# Suche neuen PC für Video-Bearbeitung



## samorai (12. Jan. 2019)

Hallo!
Ich schlage mich mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen netten PC zu kaufen, der auch für eine gute Video Bearbeitung taugt.
Preis Obergrenze 500€.
Video-Programm Magix oder Adobe.
Habe mit beiden Programmen Erfahrungen, wobei Magix um Welten leichter ist und ich bevorzuge.
Mich interessieren Anforderungen und die daraus resultierenden Tipps.

Keine Angst werde Kämmerer oder Roland keine Konkurrenz machen.
Denke mehr an meine Urlaubsvideos.


----------



## Sternie (13. Jan. 2019)

Als erstes würde ich erstmal nach den Minimalanforderungen und der empfohlenen Ausstattung für die beiden Programme schauen. Und wenn du dann noch mehr oder weniger (je nach Geldbeutel) über die empfohlene Ausstattung hinausgehst, bist du auf jeden Fall für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet.


----------



## teichern (13. Jan. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich schlage mich mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen netten PC zu kaufen, der auch für eine gute Video Bearbeitung taugt.
> Preis Obergrenze 500€.
> Video-Programm Magix oder Adobe.
> ...



Kommt natürlich auf die genauen Anforderungen an, aber 500€ sind bei aktuellen Preisen von Grafikkarten sehr eng kalkuliert. Je nach Größe der Videos dann noch eine große SSD, dann sind bereits mehr als 500€ weg. Mein erster Gedanke war ein günstiger Gaming PC, der würde mit Ram, SSD Hybrid und 60/70 Grafikkarte sicher ausreichen, aber auch da wird es knapp. Alternativ könntest Du auf iPad und Co umsteigen. Früher habe ich mich mit Premiere gequält, jetzt bearbeite ich meine Videos nur noch mit iPad und iMovie, weil es kinderleicht im Vergleich zu Adobe, etc. ist, dafür natürlich nicht so umfangreich wie die Adobe Produkte. Schau Dir das doch mal an, es muß auch nicht das neueste Modell sein. Vielleicht eine Alternative, wenn es nur um Schnitt, Vertonung, Titel, etc. geht.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Jan. 2019)

Wozu braucht man für Videobearbeitung eine teure Grafikkarte?


----------



## teichern (13. Jan. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man für Videobearbeitung eine teure Grafikkarte?


Vielleicht helfen diese Artikel:

Grundsätzlich reichen kleinere Grafikkarten für Videobearbeitung zwar aus, aber insbesondere bei höheren Auflösungen macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Im HD Bereich sicher machbar, aber ab Full Hd und 4k wird es schnell zur Qual. Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, was genau man machen möchte. Ein neuer PC sollte ja zumindest einige Jahre Up to Date sein.

https://pcundvideo.de/grafikkarte-fuer-videobearbeitung/
https://www.netzsieger.de/ratgeber/pc-fuer-videobearbeitung


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Jan. 2019)

Das kenne ich aus anderen Computerforen zur Genüge.
Was zur Qual wird, ist rein subjektiv.

Man kann Grafikrechner für 500, 1000 oder 2000 Euro bauen. Bei mir muß ein 10 Minuten Video auch nicht in 1 Minute gerendert sein. Bei vielen Anderen höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Mein System ist ein Ryzen 5 2600 auf einem Asus B350 Prime, 8 GB RAM und einer RX 460. Damit spiele ich und lasse auch Videos berechnen.
Es paßt voll in das 500 Euro Kontingent. Ich würde es jedem empfehlen. Billig im Unterhalt ist er auch.

Nachtrag:
Auch mit einem
AMD Athlon II X2 240, 2800 MHz, Board ASRock A770DE+, 2GB DDR2 RAM und einer
Radeon X800 GTO (256 MB)
lassen sich Videos digitalisieren.


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2019)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, hier wird man eben nie enttäuscht.

Habe heute mal das Internet durchforstet und habe mich bezüglich der Anforderungen von
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...da3-4e84e7c49e87&pf_rd_r=5CA3W1ZDGFYSGE2PRFXY
schlau gelesen.
Und finde diesen PC gar nicht so übel https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N30V3VU/?coliid=I1IUMT5WUZ8K92&colid=28GA5390OC3W9&psc=0

Ich filme in HD ......4KUHD..... naja man kann/will nicht alle paar Jahre alles umstellen nur weil es eine klitze- Kleinigkeit besser ist, mit HD bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Ron,
für einen kompletten PC ist das keine schlechte Wahl, bei Videobearbeitung weiß ich leider nicht, ob es das Richtige ist (hängt wohl auch von der möglichen GPU-Unterstützung des Schnittprogramms ab).
Wenn Du im limit bleiben willst, und Du gerne selber baust, dann kannst Du für 500€ folgendes zusammenbauen:
i5 6600K, 16 GB RAM, Mainboard Z170A (z. B. Asrock). Mit SSD und CPU-Kühler hast Du dann Dein limit erricht; Gehäuse, Netzteil und Betriebssystem hast Du noch?
Was wäre der Vorteil am System? Es taktet je nach Kühlung dauerhaft >4 GHz. Das Komplettsystem wird unter Last vermutlich nicht dauerhaft bei 3,4 GHz bleiben .
Ich habe jetzt nicht versucht zu optimieren. Die Intel-Systeme bieten sich an, weil sie in der aktuell immer noch oft benötigten Einkern-Rechenleistung am schnellsten sind. 
Neuere Intel-Systeme sind teurer, sind dafür ein wenig mehr zukunftssicher (Spectre & Co, die Patches kosten Rechenleistung, und sind womöglich weniger umfangreich).


----------



## center (14. Jan. 2019)

Den gibt's so schon seit Jan 2017. Also schon 2 Jahre alt (theoretisch). Beim Computer ist das eine Menge.
Ich würde erstmal nach i7 gucken.
Und mit 500 € für eine "gute Video Bearbeitung", mhm?
Glaub nicht das das reicht. 
Aber jeder hat eine andere Einschätzung von "gut".


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

Aufrüsten ist keine Option? Oder gebraucht? Da würden 500 Euro schon einiges bewirken.

Ich hab Magix Video Deluxe Premium auch im Einsatz. Angefangen Spaß zu machen hat es erst mit einer separaten 2. SSD nur für die Videos, genug Arbeitsspeicher (32 GB oder mehr) und nem potenten Mehrkerner Prozessor (ich habe aktuell einen nicht aktuellen aber sehr flotten AMD FX 8300 drin, ein echter 8-Kerner, dennoch nicht mehr taufrisch aber deas maximale was mein "altes" Mainboard noch verkraftet).

Was weiterhin den Spaß am Videoschnitt erhöht: das Magix Keyboard für den Schnitt und ganz klar ein 2. Monitor (wenn der erste nicht exakt FHD unterstützt, dann sollte das der zweite aber). 4K lass ich mal außen vor, da muss man dann schon noch mehr investieren.
Auf dem Hauptbildschirm läuft Magix Deluxe und auf dem 2. die Vorschau in FHD Bildschirmfüllend und bei Bedarf auch der Browser z.B. So entfällt nerviges umhergeswitche zwischen den Windows-Fenstern.

Bildschirme in FHD bekommst du gebraucht für n Apple und n Ei - wenn du mal 2 oder mehr Bildschirme am PC hattest, willst du nicht wieder zurück zu nur einem! 
Ram bekommst du günstig bei Ebay, der muss ja nicht neu sein, er muss nur unbedingt zum Mainboard passen und vor allem sollte man nur identische Speicherriegel verwenden (Ich hab z.B. 4x 8GB gekauft und alle 4 Steckplätze Belegt). SSDs sind mittlerweile extrem günstig geworden und ein Muss. Normale HDDs setze ich nur noch als Datengrab ein. Den Prozessor hatte ich auch gebraucht bei Ebay ersteigert für rund ein Drittel des aktuellen Händlerpreises.

Wer zufällig aus Leipzig ist - in der Georg-Schuhmanstr. beim BFW kann man immer wieder ausrangierte PC Technik für n Appel und n Ei erstehen. Bildschirme meist 5 Euro, PCs 30 Euro. Die sind zuvor gestetet, aufgeräumt und wenn der zuhause nicht geht kann man umtauschen oder zurück geben. Sind keine Raketen, aber die Bildschirme sind als Zweit-Monitor nicht verkehrt.


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2019)

Na das nenne ich mal ein Angebot was keiner ausschlagen kann.
Von uns bis nach Leipzig ca etwas über ne Stunde.

Ich habe schon in Leipzig auf dem Messegelände gearbeitet, zwar zu DDR ZEITEN, aber die Straßen sind bestimmt noch alle so geblieben, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Gegenüber vom Bahnhof haben wir immer gern was eingekauft, aber das wird es nicht mehr geben.

Eh, kannst du sagen ob sie Samstags auf haben, dann “reite“ ich/wir mal dort hin.

PS.
Das neue Auto möchte etwas bewegt werden und ich und meine Frau können bei diesem grauen Wetter ganz gut mal etwas “ Tapetenwechsel“ vertragen.

Nochmals Danke für den tollen Tipp.


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2019)

Das BFW (Berufsförderungswerk) hat Freitag ab 14:00 Uhr zu. Das ist ne Berufsschule vom Rententräger Mitteldeutsche Rentenversicherung (war da auch schon Umschüler).

Da solltest du vielleicht einfach vorher mal anrufen. Die haben da keinen Laden, die Verfügbarkeit der Geräte wird erfragt oder im Moodle eingesehen und dann trabt man ins Haus 20 (das alte ggü. dem Glaseingang) gerade rein, dann rechts den gang bis gaaaanz hinter zur Glastür, da scharf links und am Kopierraum klopfen. Wenn man Glück hat ist die gute gerade da und fährt keine Kopien aus.

Daher, einfach anrufen und mal nett nachfragen. 


Es gibt aber auch wie gesagt Ebay oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen - da wirste vielleicht nicht zu den Preisen fündig, aber schneller.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Jan. 2019)

Haben die auch günstige 32" - 34" Curved Monitore?


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2019)

Habe mich noch nicht darum gekümmert, werde es mal erfragen und dann gibt's auch ne Info.


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2019)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Haben die auch günstige 32" - 34" Curved Monitore?


Denke eher nicht. Hab so n Teil mal im Mediamarkt gesehen und war da nicht so ganz begeistert von. vielleicht auch nur ne falsche Perspektive...


----------



## Dr.J (21. Jan. 2019)

Arbeite mom ja mit 2 Monitoren. Wenn ich zum Beispiel eine große Exceltabelle größer ziehe, dann stört mich der Rahmen in der Mitte. Bei einem 32 Zoller hab ich das nicht. Curved deswegen, weil der Blickwinkel über Breite gleich bleibt.


----------

